
US claims two Chinese hackers targeted defense companies, coronavirus research - inreality
https://www.theverge.com/2020/7/21/21332864/us-justice-department-li-xiaoyu-dong-jiazhi-chinese-state-hacking-charges-coronavirus
======
coronadisaster
Couldnt we get a vaccine faster if they shared all research?

~~~
rdsnsca
Of course, but there is no profit in that.

